# Asus X64VN: Win 7 neu aufsetzen OHNE Recovery-Partition/DVD



## elemer (11. November 2010)

Hi @ all,

ich habe seit etwa einem Jahr den Asus X64VN - JX129V von notebooksbilliger.de. Das dazugehörige Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit war natürlich total zugemüllt mit diversen (Asus-) Programmen. 

Deshalb wäre es jetzt an der Zeit, Windows 7 ohne die Asus-Recovery-Version neu aufzusetzen und evtl. auch die Recovery-Partition (immerhin 14,65 GB) platt zu machen. Ich nenne auch eine originale Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit DVD mein Eigen, die ich für meinen Desktop gekauft habe. 

Frage: Kann ich mit dieser Win7-DVD und der Serial des Laptop ein "sauberes" Windows aufsetzen oder meckert Microsoft dann bei der Registrierung?

Frage: Kann ich die Recovery-Partition bedenkenlos löschen oder sind da Daten drauf, die ich später mal brauche? Die Recovery-DVDs konnte ich nicht erstellen, da sich das vorinstallierte Brennprogramm immer aufgehängt hat (bekanntes Problem).

Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (11. November 2010)

in der partition können treiber drauf sein die du später brauchst. aber normal solltest du die jeweiligen treiber im inet finde.
also ich denke den serial kannst du bedenkenlos benutzen. zumindest, konnte ich früher winxp installieren und den serial benutzt. gemeckert wurde  nicht


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2010)

Ich kann es Dir nicht versprechen, aber normalerweise kannst Du mit dem key auch mithilfe einer Vollversion-DVD problemlos installieren - schließlich kauft man ja auch mal ne neue HDD oder die alte geht hops. bei mir ging das bisher bei 3 Notebooks problemlos. Ich konnte sogar die Vista-Lizenz meines Acer-Notebooks für meinen Desktop-PC benutzen (der Laptop läuft dafür mit einer XP-Lizenz). Ich hab bisher nur von Problemen gehört, wenn die DVD wirklich GAR nicht zum key passt. Bei zB Vista war es ja so, dass die DVD die bit vorgab - also ob 32 oder 64 bit, das hing nur vond er DVD ab. Der key hat dann nur dafür gesorgt, dass zB home oder business installiert wird. bei win7 *könnte* es ggf. sein, dass eine DVD mit 64bit drauf vlt nicht mit nem key geht, der bei einer 32bit-Vorinstallation dabei war. 


Du kannst es ja mal testen, die recovery-Partition aber stehen lassen zur Sicherheit - bei 320Gb HDD machen die vermutlich 10-15GB ja nicht so viel aus, oder?


----------



## elemer (19. November 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich kann es Dir nicht versprechen, aber normalerweise kannst Du mit dem key auch mithilfe einer Vollversion-DVD problemlos installieren - schließlich kauft man ja auch mal ne neue HDD oder die alte geht hops. bei mir ging das bisher bei 3 Notebooks problemlos. Ich konnte sogar die Vista-Lizenz meines Acer-Notebooks für meinen Desktop-PC benutzen (der Laptop läuft dafür mit einer XP-Lizenz). Ich hab bisher nur von Problemen gehört, wenn die DVD wirklich GAR nicht zum key passt. Bei zB Vista war es ja so, dass die DVD die bit vorgab - also ob 32 oder 64 bit, das hing nur vond er DVD ab. Der key hat dann nur dafür gesorgt, dass zB home oder business installiert wird. bei win7 *könnte* es ggf. sein, dass eine DVD mit 64bit drauf vlt nicht mit nem key geht, der bei einer 32bit-Vorinstallation dabei war.
> 
> 
> Du kannst es ja mal testen, die recovery-Partition aber stehen lassen zur Sicherheit - bei 320Gb HDD machen die vermutlich 10-15GB ja nicht so viel aus, oder?



Ich hab mir jetzt mal alle Treiber aus dem Netz gezogen und probier es so wie Du geschrieben hast. Das Ergebnis geb ich dann bekannt...


----------

